# Spontaneous Summer 2016! (Stockbridge, GA)



## 4Chan (Jun 25, 2016)

Greetings everyone!
It started as a silly idea of randomly having a competition to coincide with my Georgia visit, (which was also mostly unplanned) and it turned into a real thing.

I will be both organising and delegating this one in my hometown of Stockbridge!

Due to weird CubingUSA things, we had to restart the website, so you should be able to register for this one!
(Daniel, if you register again, I'll waive you!)

https://www.cubingusa.com/spontaneoussummer2016/

This is going to be a little different than a usual competition due to the timing of it, but some competitors said that they'd prefer an evening competition (myself included), so we're going to try it out!

It's a little short notice, but it'd be great to see you all there!
Just like New Hampshire Open and Alpharetta Open, we will have raffle prizes for people who help out! This includes the new Yuxin 4x4, Weilong GTS, Weipo and more!


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Jun 26, 2016)

Looks fun! I'll probably be going!


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 27, 2016)

And your last GA comp was supposed to be Alpharetta 

but super hyped anyway (if I can make it lol)


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey Chris I have a mat and timer I could bring, would it be of any help?


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 28, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> And your last GA comp was supposed to be Alpharetta
> 
> but super hyped anyway (if I can make it lol)




LOLOL, it's like I CANT STAY AWAY

This comp was super randomly planned.
Jacob, Katie, and I were talking and said something like, it'd be cool if we could have another comp before nats.
Within like, 30 minutes, we got the things together, and I booked this venue, and here we go, another comp for everyone 




Acmoorecuber said:


> Hey Chris I have a mat and timer I could bring, would it be of any help?



Thank you for your intentions!
However, with 50 people and 10 stations, we should have adequate throughput that we won't need another one.


----------



## KevinM (Jun 29, 2016)

Lol Chris Train on the registration list


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 29, 2016)

Goals:
2x2x2: sub-4 avg
3x3x3: sub-10 single sub-13 average
4x4x4: sub-52 average
5x5x5: sub-1:40 average
magic: win
squan: sub-30 average

is OH in here? sub-30 average?


----------



## KevinM (Jun 29, 2016)

Ill do goals too
2x2- lol
3x3- sub 16 avg
4x4- sub 1 single and pb average
5x5- pb avg
One handed-sub 25 single and sub 30 average
Square 1-memorize parity by then
Magic- idk if im even going to...


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 2, 2016)

goals yayyyyy
2x2: sub4 avg
3x3: do decently
4x4: better single 
5x5: don't fail
OH: get a good average (for once -.-)
Squan: podium (for once -.-)
Magic: win (waddup dat boi is comin' for your win Jacob)


----------



## Torch (Jul 2, 2016)

Goals:
2x2: sub-2.5 single, sub-3.4 average
3x3: sub-9 single, sub-11 average
4x4: sub-43 single, sub-48 average
5x5: sub-1:30 single, sub-1:35 average
OH: sub-20 average
SQ-1: sub-23 single, sub-30 average


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 2, 2016)

Goals:
3x3: Sub-14 with ZZ-CT
Sq-1: Get an average.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jul 6, 2016)

Goals:
2x2: sub-2 single, sub-2.9 average
3x3: sub-9 single, sub-11 average
4x4: sub-40 single, sub-47 average
5x5: sub-1:20 single, sub-1:30 average
OH: sub-22 average
SQ-1: sub-15 single, sub-23 average


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 8, 2016)

Hay y'all, there are ten days left and only 7 spots left!

If it fills up, then I can go ahead and print everything out, and that'd be great!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 8, 2016)

Goals:
4x4: Sub-35 single, sub-38.5 average
Square-1: Sub-17 average (preferably sub-16.5 or sub-16 )


----------



## KenBrace (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks awesome!

If all goes according to plan, this will be my first experience at a cubing competition.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## KevinM (Jul 15, 2016)

Is the venue a poké-stop?


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm selling some cubes at the comp if anyone is interested. 
1. A triamese mirror blocks tower. ($15)
2. A lan-lan 2x3x3 ($8)
3. A Rubik's 360 ($10)
4. A White Moyu Aolong v2 ($12)
5. A Qiyi Sail ($3)
6. A shengshou Square-1 ($8)
7. A tension-able Rubik's brand speed cube ($15)
8. A Gans 356 with original centers and new ones. ($23)
9. A Moyu Aolong GT ($10)
10. A Moyu Tanglong ($12)
11. A Rubik's Slide ($6)
12. 2 mis-aligned Lingao clocks ($3 a piece or $5 for both)

Come to me at the comp if you want to buy any of these! I will negotiate! I am willing to trade if I like the offer! I'll be the ginger in the black cubicle t-shirt. See you there!


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 15, 2016)

KevinM said:


> Is the venue a poké-stop?



Yes, it is


----------



## KevinM (Jul 15, 2016)

Acmoorecuber said:


> I'm selling some cubes at the comp if anyone is interested.
> 1. A triamese mirror blocks tower. ($15)
> 2. A lan-lan 2x3x3 ($8)
> 3. A Rubik's 360 ($10)
> ...


I want to buy the aolong GT and both clocks


4Chan said:


> Yes, it is


YEEESSSS Im about to get things every 5 minutes haha


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 15, 2016)

Acmoorecuber said:


> 9. A Moyu Aolong GT ($10)


I'm interested in this!

EDIT: dang it


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jul 16, 2016)

2x2- Borrow a 2x2 and hope to not fail
3x3- Sub 13 average hopefully and not to fail like i did at duke
4x4- Sub 1 average and again not to fail like i did at duke
OH- Not to care

lol (i know i'm slow :/)

EDIT my signature was suuper out of date that had all of my PB's, its updated now
EDIT2: GOD IM SO F**KING STUPID


----------



## Torch (Jul 18, 2016)

Torch said:


> Goals:
> 2x2: sub-2.5 single, sub-3.4 average
> 3x3: sub-9 single, sub-11 average
> 4x4: sub-43 single, sub-48 average
> ...



2x2: continues to be dumb
3x3: 10.98 average!
4x4: 40.00 single, 48.05 average
5x5: nope
OH: nope
SQ-1: 21 single 29 average


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 18, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Goals:
> 2x2x2: sub-4 avg
> 3x3x3: sub-10 single sub-13 average
> 4x4x4: sub-52 average
> ...


Lol Welp, not a single goal.

I'll see you all at nationals.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jul 19, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> 2x2- Borrow a 2x2 and hope to not fail
> 3x3- Sub 13 average hopefully and not to fail like i did at duke
> 4x4- Sub 1 average and again not to fail like i did at duke
> OH- Not to care



2x2: I didnt fail, nor did I do super good, 2x2 was a success
3x3: Was overall pretty alright, got a 13.06 average. I'm pretty much sub 13 globally, but for a comp its not bad.
4x4: pop, counting 1:18, 51 single, kms overall
OH- I didnt care, so success


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jul 19, 2016)

2x2: Trash avg, One looked a PB single but still cant sub 2
3x3: Good averages all sub 12, Alright single 9.1
4x4: I have no clue what my avg was but i finally got an official sub 40
5x5: Trash
Sq1: Trash avg, pretty good single
OH: Trash


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 24, 2016)

Sorry for taking so long to up the data guys!

If you know me, I've been doing tons of traveling lately.
Last week, after the competition, I was flying into New York, and I got back in New Hampshire on Thursday.
But then Melrose Summer 2016 was yesterday, so I was in Massachusetts yesterday, and I'm finally back home.

This was compounded with the fact that when we manually put the data into excel, the formatting makes it incompatible, so I've gotta re-enter the times or do something smart with formatting, and that's not very fun.

EDIT: Posted!!
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ns-spontaneous-summer-2016-in-stockbridge-usa


----------



## Torch (Jul 25, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Sorry for taking so long to up the data guys!
> 
> If you know me, I've been doing tons of traveling lately.
> Last week, after the competition, I was flying into New York, and I got back in New Hampshire on Thursday.
> ...


Wait, what happened to 4x4 round 1? Was it invalidated or something?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 25, 2016)

I just checked the spreadsheet I used to send the data.
It was indeed sent in.

I'll contact the results team to see what's up.


----------

